# how can I get this wavy textured hair?



## xjsbellamias13 (Jun 7, 2007)

My hair is naturally straight,it has just the teeniest amount of any kind of wave to it.And I mean a tiny amount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thank so much


----------



## girloflowers (Jun 7, 2007)

If you meant you want hair like that girls, try getting some curling/curl defining balm or milk and scrunching it through while your hair is damp, you could also braid it overnight, which is pretty easy


----------

